# Solunar Calendar



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Which one do you use? I use an app on my phone called "Fishing and Hunting Solunar Time" that I paid the couple bucks for so I can check several months in the past and future. Using this feature, I looked up posts on UWN where people reported particularly good success or completely unsuccessful days and then cross referenced to the app on each of these days and found that they matched up easily 90% of the time or more. There were days where they should have been good but nobody reported any success, I'm thinking these were days that just weren't great weather for fishing or where there was an exceptionally clear night with a full moon resulting in well fed fish in the morning. Either way, the days where I've caught more than a couple fish have always been good days on the app.

Anyone have a calendar they use and really like?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use this one: http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never found a tight correlation of moon phase to my catch rates. I've caught plenty of fish when the charts said I shouldn't and at times I struggle when the charts said I should be catching. Now I just go fishin and don't worry about how the moon and stars are aligned. The fish I catch must not believe the charts either


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The two tables I use are the ones labeled "work schedule" and "wife/family schedule". When the two align, I go fishing. I can't complain about the results, as the fish are usually cooperative enough to make me happy.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Catherder said:


> The two tables I use are the ones labeled "work schedule" and "wife/family schedule". When the two align, I go fishing. I can't complain about the results, as the fish are usually cooperative enough to make me happy.


 Right on, Barry!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

About 4 and a half hours ago I drove up to the Lower Provo and caught more than a dozen browns in less than two hours, and the fishing is supposed to be terrible according to my app. On the other hand, there was a light rain and I was fishing at a well known feeding area for browns.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great topic...being students of especially big game fish knowing the solunar table including you've moved nice fish...it isn't morning or evening twilights. Pay attention to them tables...not a guarantee but our fishn' logs prove for us...we use on iPhones fishing times by iSolunar also use Trimble GPS Fish Pro apps that one can download for a very small fee...very nice...>>O>>O


----------

